# L'Ottagono



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2007)

Ci tengo a fare un po di ordine.

I bannati in ordine cronologico
dal:
2/7/2007 al 4/7/2007

Mari'
Amarogiuliani = Sterminatorr
Ele
JDM 
Anna A
Cat
MK
Iago

Tutti bannati per la stessa ragione/motivazione: La  liberta' di pensiero/espressione.


 
Poi che ne abbiano bannati altri non so ne il  perche' e ne il per come ... una cosa e' certa, non per la Nostra faccenda  ... sara' stato per altri motivi che ignoro e che francamente non mi interessa sapere  ... quindi prendo le dovute distanze, e consiglirei all'altra parte (gli altri bannati) di fare lo  stesso, almeno con me ... in quanto considero miei compagni di lotta solo quelli da me elencati.

Grazie.


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci tengo a fare un po di ordine.
> 
> I bannati in ordine cronologico
> dal:
> ...


 
Marì, 
pensa a stare bene qui.e ignora chi non merita


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Marì,
> pensa a stare bene qui.e ignora chi non merita


E' quello che sto facendo Dere, credimi


----------



## @lex (21 Luglio 2007)

marì meno male che prendi le distanze, non vorrei che mai mi dovessero accomunare a te. e la cosa è reciproca si intende.


----------



## @lex (21 Luglio 2007)

PS: e consigliare agli utenti di questo forum di prendere le distanze da me, è di una pochezza che definisce quel che sei.
sei patetica e vendictiva come pochi.
e  non hai nemmeno le palle per rivolgerti a me in prima persona


----------



## @lex (21 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Marì,
> pensa a stare bene qui.e ignora chi non merita


ciao dererum.
al posto di fare un pò di ordine facciamo un pò di conti.
non so esattamente quanti siano e chi siano esattamente i bannati di dol.
So quanti e chi sono i registrati di dol che adesso sono qui. dalla lista di proscrizione al contrario fatta al nick di sopra tra i bannati di dol e che sono registrati manco solo io.
Sempre il nick di cui sopra consiglia a Voi di questo forum di prendere le distanze da chi non è stato bannato per motivi di censura e cioè io.
Dopo questa premessa vengo alla conseguente domanda. visto che si parla di me, vigliaccamente senza fare il mio nome, mi spiegheresti getilmente secono te perchè io sarei da ignorare (legittimo figurati) ma *perchè non merito*?
Grazie.

P.S.:vorrei fare notare che sempre il nick lamenta e vanta bannazione per censura ma chiede censura (distanza ma la sostanza non cambia) qui per me. Alla faccia della coerenza, che viene sbandierata a ogni piè sospinto da ella come una sua grande virtù. Io al contrario non faccio della coerenza estrema un pilastro della mia vita. posso e devo cambiare idea se è il caso.


----------



## Monica M (21 Luglio 2007)

che due palle!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ciao dererum.
> al posto di fare un pò di ordine facciamo un pò di conti.
> non so esattamente quanti siano e chi siano esattamente i bannati di dol.
> So quanti e chi sono i registrati di dol che adesso sono qui. dalla lista di proscrizione al contrario fatta al nick di sopra tra i bannati di dol e che sono registrati manco solo io.
> ...


Ciao!Non ci avevo neanche fatto caso che non fossi nell'elenco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per me non merita chi si cela sotto falsi nick name e ha bisogno di chiamare in causa presunti legali per difendere la propria opinione o il proprio operato.....

Sarà che mi sono sempre risolta le mie faccende da sola.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Insomma se uno ha qualcosa da dire che lo dica apertamenta...o taccia per sempre..

Scusami Alex..non so nulla di voi..delle vostre storie passate e dei vostri trascorsi.Tanto meno dei motivi per cui Marì vuole tenerti a distanza ( ma è così? non mi pareva)
quindi per me sei il benvenuto come gli altri finchè continui a discorrere con tutti noi in maniera corretta come hai fatto.







ciaooo


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Vedo che il nick proprietario di questo topic ha corretto il suo post originario.
Ma la sostanza non cambia. Sempre di pochezza si tratta. 
Cari compagni di lotta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   di Dolores Ibarruri  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























   mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate.

Non sono affatto d'accordo con cio' che dite, ma mi battero' fino alla morte perche' nessuno vi impedisca di dirlo" (Voltaire).
Sto citando la citante, alla faccia tosta non c'è proprio limite.

Dererum grazie per la tua risposta


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2007)

@lex guarda che non siamo facilmente influenzabili  qua... e grazie a dio c'e' un certo individualismo...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ciao dererum.
> al posto di fare un pò di ordine facciamo un pò di conti.
> non so esattamente quanti siano e chi siano esattamente i bannati di dol.
> So quanti e chi sono i registrati di dol che adesso sono qui. dalla lista di proscrizione al contrario fatta al nick di sopra tra i bannati di dol e che sono registrati manco solo io.
> ...


 
cioè, vediamo se ho capito bene: tu non sei stato bannato per motivi di censura e ti dichiari indifferente al motivo per cui ti hanno bannato.
ti invidio, guarda. a me, pensa un po', girano ancora le balle...
in una cosa, però, devo darti ragione, quando dici che se non ti vogliono non ti meritano.

PS: io girerei proprio pagina. 
contrariamente a quanto sentivo inzialmente, questo posto mi piace sempre di più.
non è il primo caso, ma è una piacevole conferma: ci sono forum in cui gli admin si prendono cura di chiunque vi scriva, e non solo di una certa casta di intoccabili...


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè, vediamo se ho capito bene: tu non sei stato bannato per motivi di censura e ti dichiari indifferente al motivo per cui ti hanno bannato.
> ti invidio, guarda. a me, pensa un po', girano ancora le balle...
> in una cosa, però, devo darti ragione, quando dici che se non ti vogliono non ti meritano.
> 
> ...


anna questo lo ha scritto la Pasionaria, io non so il perchè mi hanno bannato e come hai detto tu non mi interessa (ho mandato una mial all'amministratore di dol che nel messaggio che mi avvertiva della scomunica avvenuta aveva anche scritto PER FAVORE  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   di contattarlo per avere spegazioni e come sai, e se non lo sai te lo dico ora, ad un perfavore che non mi danneggia non dico mai di no e diligentemente concedo udienza. sono un uomo gentile. e non ho ricevuto risposta. 
tu, *PER CERTO E CON PROVE ALLA MANO*, sai perchè ti hanno bannato?
se è così, solo per curiosità mia, lo dici anche a me se ti va?
perchè, e non te lo devo certo insegnare o ricordare io, le chiacchiere stanno a zero.
scusami anna ma nella parte della vittima/martire non ti ci vedo proprio e questo, forse e dico forse, dovrebbe impercettibilemente lusingarti, anche se questo non è di certo il mio scopo.


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2007)

*Ribadisco.*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ci tengo a fare un po di ordine.
> 
> I bannati in ordine cronologico
> dal:
> ...




Ma cristosanto saro' libera di ri-conoscere Miei compagni, chi  fin dall'inizio si e' schierato con noi ( i primi 3 della lista), consapevoli  del rischio di essere bannati e che infischiandosene altamente, hanno espresso  la loro opinione? ... fortunatamente me li ri-trovo qui in Tradimento  grazieadddio ...  

... o devo considerare chi, dopo il Nostro bannamento  (nell'altro forum) ha trovato da fare/scrivere solo battutine di  misera ironia sarcastica??? ...  non voglio fare commenti (nemmeno in cio' che ha espresso in questo post nei  miei riguardi, credendo/sperando di provocarmi ... provocazione abortita in  uscita), pero' mi e' consentita la liberta' di prendere le dovute distane da  soggetti/persone di questo genere, o no???  

*CAZZAROLA!*


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2007)

*Gente!!!*



@lex ha detto:


> anna questo lo ha scritto la Pasionaria, io non so il perchè mi hanno bannato e come hai detto tu non mi interessa (ho mandato una mial all'amministratore di dol che nel messaggio che mi avvertiva della scomunica avvenuta aveva anche scritto PER FAVORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non è che molto semplicemente si sono fatti prendere la mano dalla sindrone del "vuolsi così colà dove si puote ciò che si vuole......???"   Sarebbe tutto molto più conseguente e non necessiterebbe di spiegazioni ragionevoli!!!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

come si è liberi di scrivere di prendere distanze e consigliare molto malignamente di fare altrettanto ad altre persone si è altrettanto liberi di replicare. questa è libertà e democrazia, cosa che alcuni soggetti non sanno dove sia di casa. 
e per inciso io esprimo le mie opinioni e non cerco di provocare nessuno.
ma la mia opinione dà fastiio e si cerca di isolare.
PS: e come al solito siamoal birignao del fatto che si vuole lmitare la libertà el soggettone in questione.la solita solfa insomma. ma famm ò piacer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























accorrete numerosi che il proprietario vuole che i suoi thread abbiano successo (ndr)!!!!!!!























mi ispiace per gli errori ma ribaisco che la tastiera non va bene. (soprattutto le d non ci sono lo so)


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che molto semplicemente si sono fatti prendere la mano dalla sindrone del "vuolsi così colà dove si puote ciò che si vuole......???" Sarebbe tutto molto più conseguente e non necessiterebbe di spiegazioni ragionevoli!!!
> Bruja


ma di chi parli? degli amministratori di dol?


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ma di chi parli? degli amministratori di dol?


..... di chiunque voglia fare il bello ed il brutto dovunque arbitrariamente...e che DOL sia compreso mi pare lapalissiano!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... di chiunque voglia fare il bello ed il brutto dovunque arbitrariamente...e che DOL sia compreso mi pare lapalissiano!
> Bruja


vuoi ire che quelli che che hanno voluto fare il bello e cattivo tempo  su dol si sono fatti prendere la mano?
mi risulta difficile comprenerti bruja...


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2007)

*voglio dire....*



@lex ha detto:


> vuoi ire che quelli che che hanno voluto fare il bello e cattivo tempo su dol si sono fatti prendere la mano?
> mi risulta difficile comprenerti bruja...


 
... che se si banna e si stabilisce chi possa o non possa partrecipare ad un forum ad arbitrio di qualcuno la libertà di pensiero e di parola va a farsi friggere.
Ho seguito le vostre chiacchierate e mi pare che in dol funzioni un attivissimo servizio di "buttafuori" assolutista.... sbaglio?
In quel caso come non detto!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... che se si banna e si stabilisce chi possa o non possa partrecipare ad un forum ad arbitrio di qualcuno la libertà di pensiero e di parola va a farsi friggere.
> Ho seguito le vostre chiacchierate e mi pare che in dol funzioni un attivissimo servizio di "buttafuori" assolutista.... sbaglio?
> In quel caso come non detto!
> Bruja


forse adesso ma prima proprio per niente. solo sterminatorr è stato bannato più volte e rientrato con nick alternativi.
non capisco dove vuoi arrivare...sei contenta che ci sia una quinta colonna di dol che si lamenta della libertà di pensiero persa lì a ogni piè sospinto?


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2007)

*leggi meglio*

Non mi sarei mai permessa di dire/consigliare ad altri di questo furum di prendere le distanze nei confronti di qualcuno (cosa molto in voga di la') ... ho consigliato *al bannato/bannati* (non so quanti siete) di prendere la distanza da ME (almeno) chiaro? Mi riferivo a te, ti e' chiaro?

Puoi scrivere ed esprimere quello che ti pare, ma non puoi ritenerti bannato alla stessa stregua/maniera di noi CHIARO? ... anche se tu in tutti i post in cui si parla del Nostro bannamento cerchi di entrarci di sbiego, CHIARO?

La questione/motivo per cui ti hanno bannato l'ho gia detto e lo ripeto: Nun me ne frega una pippa, OK? 

Oggidi' si fa una grande confusione con la definizione " Liberta' " la si confonde molto spesso con il libertinaggio, idea ben diversa.

Spero di essere stata chiara questa volta ... per favore non confondere le acque, che gia stiamo rompendo assai i coglioni a questi di Tradimento con l'intera situazine di dol ... stiamo mettendo a dura prova la Loro pazienza, e me ne scuso.

P.S. Ho aperto questo post con l'intenzione di chiarire che ci sono bannati, e bannati ... e TU non fai parte del nostro gruppo, perche di la' non hai speso la minima parola di solidarieta' nei Nostri confronti OCCCHHHEEEIII.


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non mi sarei mai permessa di dire/consigliare ad altri di questo furum di prendere le distanze nei confronti di qualcuno (cosa molto in voga di la') ... ho consigliato *al bannato/bannati* (non so quanti siete) di prendere la distanza da ME (almeno) chiaro? Mi riferivo a te, ti e' chiaro?
> 
> Puoi scrivere ed esprimere quello che ti pare, ma non puoi ritenerti bannato alla stessa stregua/maniera di noi CHIARO? ... anche se tu in tutti i post in cui si parla del Nostro bannamento cerchi di entrarci di sbiego, CHIARO?
> 
> ...


e allora parla come magni che magni veramente da schifo.a me non interessa di fare parte i nessun gruppo e ti sia chiaro (ma forse l'italiano ti sfugge come ti sfuggono, ti sono sfuggite e ti sfuggiranno in futuro le cose scritte che a te non vanno bene) che ho già ben scritto che nella mia carta d'identità non ho scritto bannato da dol e di sbieco non voglio entrare da nessuna parte. per te non dovevo sprecare nessuna parola perchè se no fossi stato bannato da dol poco me ne sarebbe fottuto che fosse successo a te. 
Io entro in qualsiasi discorso che mi pare perchè in dol c'ero e conosco la situazione. mi dispiace per te ma mi hanno bannato e mi DOVRAI sorbire anche qui. 
dopodichè si che preno le istanze a te che sei lamentosa come poche e ricorndoti che non ho aperto io perchè dol è scoppito e compagnia cantante ma se lo apri ti ribadisco quello che già su dol almeno una volta ti ho scritto e che nel cervello non ti entra: la bolletta telecom non me la paghi tu e se scrivi qualcosa io se voglio ti rispondo/replico/interloquisco tante e quante volte pare a me altrimenti prenditi quella che stai cercano di comprarti come claque (e che non è gente stupida per fortuna), libertaria dei miei stivali, e invitali a una conferenz telefonica e parlate fra di voi.

OCHEEEEEEIIIIIIII? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























ps: devo ricordarmi sempre che tu non sei cattiva, feroce si ma mai cattiva.... (ndr)


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2007)

A questo punto non mi resta altro:
Sono contrario a  leggi che regolino la libertà di esprimersi. Si ha il diritto di essere idioti. 
( Omar Marzouk )

... e tu lo stai facendo alla grande, anche con insulti vari. Punto.


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

sisi fai la vittima che è la cosa che ti riesce meglio. Già su dol c'erano conclamati schieramenti e stai cercando di fare (consciamente o meno) la stessa cosa qui. Altrimenti evidentemente non riesci a sentirti  tuo agio.


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> A questo punto non mi resta altro:
> Sono contrario a leggi che regolino la libertà di esprimersi. Si ha il diritto di essere idioti.
> ( Omar Marzouk )
> 
> ... e tu lo stai facendo alla grande, anche con insulti vari. Punto.


ah beh in quanto ad insulti sei una vera regina incontrastata............


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*

Io non insinuo proprio niente e di colonne mi interesso al massimo di quelle di marmo!
Ho solo cercato di essere solidale con chi è QUI venuto a lamentarsi di problemi che QUI hanno discusso e per i quali hanno comunque trovato accoglienza.
Io non ho detto altro, e gradirei non mi si mettessero in bocca parole che non mi competono.
Inoltre a titolo assolutamente personale affermo che DOL l'ho frequentato (per lettura) qualche volta, quindi ho le idee abbastanza chiare su come fosse prima,........... non potevo però sapere cosa fosse accaduto ultimamente perchè non lo frequentavo da tempo!
Detto questo ribadisco il massimo rispetto per qualunque tipo di forum ed utenza... e spero si possa credere che ho di meglio da fare e da pensare che preoccuparmi di beghe e problemi intestini altrui...
Ultima chiosa, quando si modera un forum o ci autonomina moderatori e si arriva a bannare significa spesso che non si è saputo gestire il problema in modo dialettico.  E' capitato anche qui e su una sola persona, si è applicata una sospensione solo dietro richiesta pubblica dell'utenza. Una settimana e la cosa è rientrata !!!
Un forum è una comunità, non un blog privato, e come tali ha regole, problemi e soluzioni che attengono a qualunque comunità.
Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non insinuo proprio niente e di colonne mi interesso al massimo di quelle di marmo!
> Ho solo cercato di essere solidale con chi è QUI venuto a lamentarsi di problemi che QUI hanno discusso e per i quali hanno comunque trovato accoglienza.
> Io non ho detto altro, e gradirei non mi si mettessero in bocca parole che non mi competono.
> Inoltre a titolo assolutamente personale affermo che DOL l'ho frequentato (per lettura) qualche volta, quindi ho le idee abbastanza chiare su come fosse prima,........... non potevo però sapere cosa fosse accaduto ultimamente perchè non lo frequentavo da tempo!
> ...


bruja io ho fatto solo una domanda perchè sinceramente non capivo la tua posizione (mio limite non discuto) e non discuto la tua solidarietà. ho solo espresso la mia opinione e che mi sarei guardato bene dall'esprimere se non fosse uscito il discorso. tutto qui.


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> bruja io ho fatto solo una domanda perchè sinceramente non capivo la tua posizione (mio limite non discuto) e non discuto la tua solidarietà. ho solo espresso la mia opinione e che mi sarei guardato bene dall'esprimere se non fosse uscito il discorso. tutto qui.


 
Nessun problema, ho solo utilizzato il tuo post che era ad hoc per chiarire, dove ce ne fosse bisogno, la posizione mia e, credo, del forum in generale.
Approfitto per augurare a tutti una buona settimana 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

*@lex hai rotto il kazzo....*



@lex ha detto:


> forse adesso ma prima proprio per niente. solo sterminatorr è stato bannato più volte e rientrato con nick alternativi.
> non capisco dove vuoi arrivare...sei contenta che ci sia una quinta colonna di dol che si lamenta della libertà di pensiero persa lì a ogni piè sospinto?


ao' visto che e' la seconda volta che mi citi a capocchia, mo' m'hai rotto il kazzo...

Non avevo manco voglia di replicarti perche' sai che ti considero interessante come un foruncolo in kulo, pero' il fatto di citarmi continuamente come esempio negativo mentre tu brilli di luce celestiale, aggiunto alla tua dissociazione sbandierata gia' dai primissimi posts che non era per gli stessi "motivi" del resto del gruppo, me fanno pensa' che stai attuando una replica del tuo modus operandi gia' vistto alla grande di la', ove per settimane rompevi il kazzo a destra ed a manca sul come mi immaginate, come mi considerate e bla bla bla, o casini vari (Filos) salvo poi quando gli/le sventurate te conoscevano "veramente", fare immediata retromarcia e manco piu' interagire con te, facendoti senz'altro un favore (la sbattuta fuori) nel venirti a rifare una verginita' qua' e senza manco una lacrimuccia per il rimpianto di aver "perso" cotante persone "splendide" che anelavi (scassavi i maroni...ahahahahah) di conoscere personalmente.























L'altro motivo della mia svogliatezza nei tuoi confronti, e' che (essendo cosa nota) non sono interessato a guadagnare dei punti non avendo nessun album da riempire, a differenza tua che lo hai cominciato a riempire de figurine, ma di merda e non avendo nessuna voglia impellente d'interagire con te, tranne quando t'infili tra i cojoni (Filos), restando in tema, ti mando a kagare.


----------



## @lex (23 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' visto che e' la seconda volta che mi citi a capocchia, mo' m'hai rotto il kazzo...
> 
> Non avevo manco voglia di replicarti perche' sai che ti considero interessante come un foruncolo in kulo, pero' il fatto di citarmi continuamente come esempio negativo mentre tu brilli di luce celestiale, aggiunto alla tua dissociazione sbandierata gia' dai primissimi posts che non era per gli stessi "motivi" del resto del gruppo, me fanno pensa' che stai attuando una replica del tuo modus operandi gia' vistto alla grande di la', ove per settimane rompevi il kazzo a destra ed a manca sul come mi immaginate, come mi considerate e bla bla bla, o casini vari (Filos) salvo poi quando gli/le sventurate te conoscevano "veramente", fare immediata retromarcia e manco piu' interagire con te, facendoti senz'altro un favore (la sbattuta fuori) nel venirti a rifare una verginita' qua' e senza manco una lacrimuccia per il rimpianto di aver "perso" cotante persone "splendide" che anelavi (scassavi i maroni...ahahahahah) di conoscere personalmente.
> 
> ...


buona giornata anche a te v'cè.....
e tanto per dire una cosa hai toppato. per me non sei un esempio negativo. 
e il fatto che sei stato bannato solo tu (cosa che non ritenevo corretta ma che non ritenevo di over comunque fare presente e strapparmi i capelli) era solo per dire che la libertà c'era e solo per te non valeva e del cui motivo non ne ero e non ne sono al corrente. 
ciao
ps: ancora con filo? una cazzata successa più di un anno fa e ancora ne scrivi? vendi un pò della tua maturità, magari un pacchetto di sigarette riesci a comprarlo se mai dovessi ritrovarti a uscire di casa senza portafogli


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2007)

*aridaje...*



@lex ha detto:


> buona giornata anche a te v'cè.....
> e tanto per dire una cosa hai toppato. per me non sei un esempio negativo.
> e il fatto che sei stato bannato solo tu (cosa che non ritenevo corretta ma che non ritenevo di over comunque fare presente e strapparmi i capelli) era solo per dire che la libertà c'era e solo per te non valeva e del cui motivo non ne ero e non ne sono al corrente.
> ciao
> ps: ancora con filo? una cazzata successa più di un anno fa e ancora ne scrivi? vendi un pò della tua maturità, magari un pacchetto di sigarette riesci a comprarlo se mai dovessi ritrovarti a uscire di casa senza portafogli


 
ao' ma sei na' lagna e piu' passa e piu' peggiori...ammazza ma so' secoli che ti dico che sei duro di comprendonio e con me certi giochetti non ti conviene farli...tu pensa a come pagarte le tue di sigarette senza bussa' a mammina, che a me manco servono...non fumo e vedi piuttosto di non capitarmi tra i coglioni come hai sempre sfrukugliato invece, perche' i leccakulo non li ho mai sopportati!

Te' capi' o no??


----------



## cat (23 Luglio 2007)

*felice*

felice di essere stata bannata per aver espresso la mia opinione.
felice di essermi opposta al regime della faida
felice di essere stata accolta qui.


cat


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> felice di essere stata bannata per aver espresso la mia opinione.
> felice di essermi opposta al regime della faida
> felice di essere stata accolta qui.
> 
> ...


Ah ma se e' per questo Cat io mi sento ONORATA di essere stata bannata da quella gente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















    e ti diro' di piu' ... non rimpiango nessuno, salvo Irene23 una delle pochissime persone che mi abbia capita ... lei aveva capito in fretta quel forum ed e' scappata in tempo.

Irene un bacio ovunque tu sia


----------



## cat (23 Luglio 2007)

si può contattare irene per dirle che siamo qui????
sarebbe bello averla...meritava quella donna.

non mi piacciono le persone senza infamia e senza lode, persino il vaticano ha eliminato il limbo.


sto da dio stasera.....
tu sai eh Marì




....MERITO TUO!!!!!::::::


----------



## @lex (23 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' ma sei na' lagna e piu' passa e piu' peggiori...ammazza ma so' secoli che ti dico che sei duro di comprendonio e con me certi giochetti non ti conviene farli...tu pensa a come pagarte le tue di sigarette senza bussa' a mammina, che a me manco servono...non fumo e vedi piuttosto di non capitarmi tra i coglioni come hai sempre sfrukugliato invece, perche' i leccakulo non li ho mai sopportati!
> 
> Te' capi' o no??


a chi avrei leccato il culo io?





















mammina? sono io che la mantengo.....

























c'ho paura........


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si può contattare irene per dirle che siamo qui????
> sarebbe bello averla...meritava quella donna.
> 
> non mi piacciono le persone senza infamia e senza lode, persino il vaticano ha eliminato il limbo.
> ...


... devo avere da qualche parte il suo cell ...

Mi fa piacere che hai seguito il mio consiglio ad usare le giuste vitamine ... mangia, bevi e alla faccia di chi sappiamo noi


----------



## cat (23 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... devo avere da qualche parte il suo cell ...
> 
> Mi fa piacere che hai seguito il mio consiglio ad usare le giuste vitamine ... mangia, bevi e alla faccia di chi sappiamo noi


 
si si..... son o ipervitaminizzata in questo momento.
cose da pazzi.... LO IODIO mi fa bene che non credi.


si che ce l'hai il suo cell.
telefona casa marì......
sei meglio di un apoteke


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (24 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si può contattare irene per dirle che siamo qui????
> sarebbe bello averla...meritava quella donna.
> 
> non mi piacciono le persone senza infamia e senza lode, persino il vaticano ha eliminato il limbo.
> ...


Mi fa piacere che stai bene Cat.

Discoteca e Cuba Libre?


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' ma sei na' lagna e piu' passa e piu' peggiori...ammazza ma so' secoli che ti dico che sei duro di comprendonio e con me certi giochetti non ti conviene farli...tu pensa a come pagarte le tue di sigarette senza bussa' a mammina, che a me manco servono...*non fumo* e vedi piuttosto di non capitarmi tra i coglioni come hai sempre sfrukugliato invece, perche' i leccakulo non li ho mai sopportati!
> 
> Te' capi' o no??


d'estate.....


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

*ESAGONO*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ci tengo a fare un po di ordine.
> 
> I bannati in ordine cronologico
> dal:
> ...


ADMIN,

per favore puoi per cambiare il titolo a questo post?

Da OTTAGONO AD ESAGONO?

GRAZIE!




Continuo a considerare miei compagni di lotta i seguenti:

Mari' *
Amarogiuliani = Sterminatorr
Ele
Anna A
Cat* (anche se ci sono stati scazzi, la considero compagna di lotta)*
Iago* 


Tutti bannati per la stessa ragione/motivazione: La  liberta' di pensiero/espressione.

Gli esclusi ... ma chi cacchio li conosce ... gente senza una identita' propria.


----------



## Iago (8 Dicembre 2007)

*...non vuoi farmi dormire?????*



Mari' ha detto:


> ADMIN,
> 
> per favore puoi per cambiare il titolo a questo post?
> 
> ...



...hai ripescato una cosa che non avevo mai letto per intero, sebbene lo conoscessi bene...
me lo ricordo st'ottagono, ora esagono???
 e mi ricordo anche il caldo, la pace, la tranquillità.....mi sembra d'aver letto cose dell'altro mondo, e invece sono del nostro
...o l'inverso...boh??


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Dicembre 2007)

che palle!

Mari...basta..pietà.


ma adesso si esagera...scusate ma lo devo proprio dire.

Io mi defilo da quella lista. da questo contesto da questo esagono.

Io ne solo le scatole piene. e sono tonde, oltre  che a essere esplose su questo tema.


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che palle!
> 
> Mari...basta..pietà.
> 
> ...


Ne hai tutto il diritto, cio' non toglie la mia opinione su di te.




Miciolidia ha detto:


> * Io ne solo le scatole piene. *e sono tonde, oltre  che a essere esplose su questo tema.



Figurati io ... ho tirato fuori questo post per far chiarezza  su come la penso riguardo a certe gente.


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...hai ripescato una cosa che non avevo mai letto per intero, sebbene lo conoscessi bene...
> me lo ricordo st'ottagono, ora esagono???
> e mi ricordo anche il caldo, la pace, la tranquillità.....mi sembra d'aver letto cose dell'altro mondo, e invece sono del nostro
> ...o l'inverso...boh??


Iago ... si stava cosi bene ... non capisco cosa e' successo ... vabbeh', andiamo avanti.


----------



## Old Addos (9 Dicembre 2007)

*Ah sì ?*

Più che un ottagono , potrebbe sembrare un ottovolante oppure ottovalente , mettendosi nei panni di chi ne fa parte ;

personalmente non ho preclusioni verso nessuno , ho scambiato alcuni messaggi con Anna A. ed Emmekappa , oltrechè con altri del gruppo , presumo ;

continuo a non afferrare le correnti , le alleanze e le inimicizie , ma questo è un mio limite.


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2007)

Una sola parola: 

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASTA....

E siamo pure a Natale, e che cavolo!!!!

Buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2007)

*Allora*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Una sola parola:
> 
> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASTA....
> 
> ...


Ecco un po' di Natale!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rd0pF6jGw6U


----------

